
This Is Why Employee Retention and Company Culture Is EVERYONE’s Responsibility - prasadlingawar
https://www.cavantics.com/blogs/employee-retention-everyones-responsibility/
======
dozzie
> Respect is EVERYONE’s Responsibility!

Uhm, no. Respect is something you _earn_ , not something that you're _entitled
to_.

> Career Path / Advancement is EVERYONE’s Responsibility!

Well, yes, because nobody gives a sh&t about your career. Though creating
appropriate and attractive _career prospects_ is in management's jurisdiction.

> Professional Growth is EVERYONE’s Responsibility!

Again, yes, because nobody gives a sh&t about your professional growth. Though
the growth doesn't happen on trainings and courses, but in the daily job, and
allowing employees to work on something to learn new skills is again _in
management 's jurisdiction_. Employees can only do so much to learn on their
own in the work time.

> Money Earned is EVERYONE’s Responsibility!

WHAT!?! Except the fact that you can negotiate before accepting the job offer,
all the rest (raises) is _management 's jurisdiction_.

> Personal Growth is EVERYONE’s Responsibility!

What's the difference between "personal growth" and "professional growth"?

> Everyone is responsible for seeing to it that they are challenged. If
> employees do the same thing day in and day out, they will get bored.

It's mainly _management 's jurisdiction_ to assign people to tasks.

> Time and Flexibility is EVERYONE’s Responsibility!

WHAT!?!

> Co-workers – Socializing Outside of Work

Obviously, though it's completely employees' choice to socialize or not.
Management has no say in this matter.

> Commute – How Easy it is to Get to the Office / Meeting

Ever heard of this ridiculous idea called "remote work"? This is very much in
_management 's jurisdiction_.

